# [Threadtitel editier]



## Abraxasar (24. Oktober 2008)

[Angebot entfernt]


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

Ähm ja /report Ne Oo Werbung Und so ne


----------



## Toraka' (24. Oktober 2008)

erbärmlicher versuch. versuchs doch im gildenforum


----------



## le-chuck (24. Oktober 2008)

Sorry, aber dieses Event ist absoluter Schrott.


----------



## Ilunadin (24. Oktober 2008)

Schon schlimm,wenn  man sich nicht durch seien Taten einen Namen machen kann....


----------



## Orlam (24. Oktober 2008)

Was bewegt euch dazu soviel Geld aus dem Fenster raus zuschmeisen??
Dann könnt ihr es auch gleich verschenken.
Ihr solltet euch lieber t-shirts oder ähnliches machen lassen um bekannt zu werden.
Oder ihr spielt so krank wie sk-gaming und co. dann werdet ihr auch bekannt.


----------



## Maddwarf (24. Oktober 2008)

Auszug:

Sämtliche Reparaturen an Deiner Ausrüstung bezahlt die Gildenkasse bis zu einem Maximalbetrag von 1 Gold pro Tag.

Find ich süß, das heißt ich darf alle 4 1/2 tage einmal sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmusaekater (24. Oktober 2008)

ich find den event auch schwachsinnig was will ich mit 120 tagen gamezeit wenn ich mich nur durch powerleveln auf lvl 80 level und dann fast nix vom game gesehen habe oO ne danke 

CLOSED den beitrag ^^


----------



## prontopronto (24. Oktober 2008)

Orlam schrieb:


> Was bewegt euch dazu soviel Geld aus dem Fenster raus zuschmeisen??



Oh, das eröffnet sich dem Leser beim durchlesen der "Teilnahmebedingungen" für dieses "Gewinnspiel".

Also zusammengefaßt: Ich soll mir einen Char auf dem Server erstellen, bis min lvl19 und max. lvl25 hochleveln, muss dann möglichst oft online sein um bei den "Events" teilzunehmen (heutiges Event: Sammelt soviel mats wie ihr könnt für den Raid, morgiges "event" helft dem Twink des Gildenleiters beim leveln usw ) damit ich vielleicht nach 3 Monaten zeitintensivsten Spielen eine Gametimecard bekomme. Oder auch nicht, wenn es dem Gildenleiter passt dann bekommt sein Kumpel halt die Gametimechard und ich habe 3 Monate lang auf einem Server, auf dem ich eigentlich nicht spiele (ist ja auch laut TE nicht nötig *fg*) umstonst gespielt. 
Die Geschichte mit den Rufpunkten in der Gilde ist mal ganz offen gesagt, machen wir uns nichts vor, so dermassen schwammig gehalten auf das der Gildenleiter es eh so drehen kann wie er möchte. 
Da es monatlich wiederholt wird darf ich aber unendelich oft einen weiteren char hochziehen um im Dienste der Gilde an "Events" teilzunehmen..
Und das für Gametime-Cards..

Puh.. ich sag mal so.. erbärmlicher Versuch seine tote Gilde mit selbstlosen Dienern zu füllen.. Was für ein Wahnsinns-Gewinnspiel, ehrlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2008)

Bitte closen -.-'


----------



## Lisutari (24. Oktober 2008)

Sinnlos. Sie geben niemals auf.
Editt: Ist ja nichteinmal ein Pisher, danke prontopronto. Aber das ist noch erbährmlicher


----------



## Thrainan (24. Oktober 2008)

Zitat von der Gildenhomepage: "Kara ist in Vorbereitung" 
Öhm wow, ich bin beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (24. Oktober 2008)

Winer, Winner, Chickendinner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane x_D (24. Oktober 2008)

David und Goliath
Paladenox der 63er Paladin besiegt Beefbone Level 70

Wie ein Zahnstocher wirkte das Schwert von Paladenox im Vergleich zu den beiden Riesenklingen des Horde Kriegers Beefbone. Trotzdem hatte der orcische Herausforderer absolut keine Chance gegen unseren tapferen Paladin.


Im Rahmen eines Gruppentrainings war ein kleiner Schlachtzug der Gilde von Level 29 bis 63 im Arathihochland unterwegs. Als Gast der Gilde begleitete uns Saba, die 70er Magierin. Als eine Gruppe von Hordlern das Fischerdorf Süderstade angriff war die Zeit der Prüfung gekommen. Die Gilde konnte unter Beweis stellen wie gut sie in der Lage ist Gebiete der Allianz zu beschützen.


Der Horde Krieger Beefbone hatte eine Bande von Halsabschneidern um sich versammelt und wollte sich an den Mobs von Süderstade austoben. Dummerweise hatte er die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Gut organisiert über Teamspeak koordinierten wir unseren Schlag gegen die Eindringlinge und schlugen sie vernichtend. Immer wieder wagten sie sich nach der Wiederbelebung heran und holten sich wieder und wieder blutige Nasen.

Die Blamage pur erfuhr Beefbone, als unser Neuzugang Paladenox, der Paladin mit Level 63, allein gegen ihn antrat. Die Gruppe konnte als Zuschauer Zeuge werden wie Paladenox den Hordler regelrecht vorführte und ins Gras beissen liess.

Wie alt seid ihr wenn ich fragen darf? -_-

Ahja Tante Edith meinte sie hat den Beitrag im Forum gefunden bei der angeblichen Gilde..


----------



## Tennissen (24. Oktober 2008)

/report


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2008)

Kein Mitarbeiter von buffed.de wurde im Vorfeld über die Verbreitung dieser Aktion über unser Portal informiert. Es erfolgte demzufolge auch keine Freigabe für so ein Angebot. Zudem widerspricht dieser Beitrag unserer Netiquette, da es sich um Werbung handelt. 

Der Thread ist zu.


----------

